# Scrooge + Grinch = me



## Nellisir (Dec 22, 2005)

I cancelled Christmas.

Nobody likes my stepmother except my father.
My mother hates my stepmother.
I work for my father.
I like my mother, but she drives me nuts.
My (31-year old) brother was whining that we weren't opening presents at 8am.
My cousin & his girlfriend, both of whom I like, may not be coming into town until 3am Christmas morning.
My stepmother isn't wild about these gatherings.
My wife was crying because 12 people were coming and the only ones who'd be happy to be there would be my sister and my cousin's girlfriend.
My grandmother died a month or so ago, and this is my grandfather's first Christmas without her in...sixty? years.  He and my sister and my aunt are the only people we're at all inclined to see right now.

And my wife and I have had our own issues that no one except my father and stepmother know about, and they only know because he provides my insurance.

I'm not going to chose between a Christmas that excludes one of my parents and a Christmas that has everyone on tiptoes because my parents are "bearing" it & my MARRIED ADULT brother is whining because we don't act like we're 6.

I've sent out an email and talked to my brother, my sister, & my aunt.  My wife talked to my mother.  It's done.


For god's sake, someone tell me we're right.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 22, 2005)

I would seem to me that you made the right choice. A Christmas of suffering doesn't benefit anyone. 

buzzard


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 22, 2005)

In those circumstances, I'm inclined to think that it was. I'm no psychologist, though. 

That's a miserable position to be in, any way you cut it


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't think you can be mean with a cutesy little nickname like, "Scrinch!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 22, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I don't think you can be mean with a cutesy little nickname like, "Scrinch!"



Oh, you are the clever one tonight, aren't you?


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 22, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, you are the clever one tonight, aren't you?





hee hee hee _"Scrinch!"_  It's still cracking me up! 


Oh, and I say no one should have to spend time with someone they don't like on the holidays if they don't want to do so.  However, sounds like your dad and stepmother are a package deal so you have to bear it if you want to spend time with your dad.  Unless she is purposefully abusive, you can probably stand it for his sake.  I think I would in your shoes but, of course, I don't have all of the details.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 22, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> hee hee hee _"Scrinch!"_  It's still cracking me up!



Don't laugh too hard, you might fracture your skull.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 22, 2005)

Christmas isn't about family, Christmas is about home.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 22, 2005)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Christmas isn't about family, Christmas is about home.



Actually, I think it has more (at its heart) to do with forgiveness and love for and of all mankind.


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2005)

I think you did the exact right thing for which you will get no credit and a great deal of blame.

Seriously though, taking charge and calling things off like you did virtually guarantees two things:

1) Everybody will have a more pleasant, less stressful Christmas than they otherwise would have.  And...

2) They'll all be angry with you.


Being right is hardly ever easy.


----------



## AegisKelt (Dec 22, 2005)

Actually its about the birth of Christ, but I'm not even going to go there. In this situation I'd have to say kill them all then take their ph4t l3wt.


----------



## Tinner (Dec 22, 2005)

Just because something is a "family tradition" doesn't mean it's a good idea.
I went through a similar scenario with my family. We had people pissed off and angry at first too.
Once everything was said and doen though, everyone agreed that the day was more peaceful and enjoyable, even though we didn't have a "traditional" Christmas.
You're doing the right thing without a doubt. It will be tough, but stick to your guns and it will all come out in the wash.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Dec 22, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I don't think you can be mean with a cutesy little nickname like, "Scrinch!"




What about Grooge?  No, Scrinch is better.

Seriously, it sounds like some of the Christmas days we have had.  Better to cancel.  It may offend people, but the alternative may cost thousands of dollars in counseling.  You did the right thing if it gives you peace of mind.

DM


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 22, 2005)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> For god's sake, someone tell me we're right.



You're right. Hollywood logic aside, the Magic of Christmas is not going to heal your family, the estranged family members will not hug and cry, and your brother will not find the true meaning of christmas and donate all his gifts to charity. And the expectation that the day will somehow make everything right will make things that go wrong that much worse.

Downers done with, there's no reason you can't arrange seperate low key get togethers with those folks you'd like to see on christmas/eve. And maybe by next year you'll be ready to start a new christmas tradition, maybe splitting the fractious parties into a christmas eve vs christmas morning tradition. Good luck, and I hope your christmas is as merry as possible.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 22, 2005)

Whatever Christmas is about, it certainly isn't about grinding your teeth and hoping nobody starts an argument or something.  It doesn't sound like anyone was actually going to _enjoy_ the get-together, so what would be the point?

Maybe in a year, things will have changed, and you can reassess to see if a get-together is reasonable.

Edit - I think Grooge and Scrinch would make a wonderful pair for a themed holiday adventure.  Make them an ogre and a goblin, respectively...


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Dec 22, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Edit - I think Grooge and Scrinch would make a wonderful pair for a themed holiday adventure.  Make them an ogre and a goblin, respectively...




*Yoink* Now to plan my next adventure for my group.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 22, 2005)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> I cancelled Christmas.





Oh crap, what am I supposed to do with all those gifts under my tree!  


I think you did the right thing. Christmas can be a real hastle. When I lived in KC, my wife's family was near there, but my parents were 6 hours away. We always tried to spend time with both parents, but it was hard, since my wife's brother-in-law insisted that his family have Christmas day to just themselves. So, we had to work around *their* schedule, and figure out when to drive down to my parents for a few days to see them. 

Now that we're in Virginia, we're not planning on going anywhere. We've mailed out all our gifts, and we'll spend Christmas at home this weekend with just us. So, I think it will be one of the more relaxing Christmas's we've had in a long time.


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Whatever Christmas is about, it certainly isn't about grinding your teeth and hoping nobody starts an argument or something.  It doesn't sound like anyone was actually going to _enjoy_ the get-together, so what would be the point?




The point?  Tradition!  People hate change, even if what they're changing to is better than what they're changing from.  Nowhere is this more evident than Holiday Traditions.  I cite:  The Fruitcake.  How many families insist on making one of these horrid monstrosities that nobody wants to take a bite of (except perhaps as the result of a rousing Christmas Night game of Truth or Dare while drinking the rest of the rum) when there are plenty of tasty confections they could be making instead.

I am in no way arguing against Nellisir's decision.  But, as Kahuna Burger points out, Christmas is caught up in all sorts of magical thinking that make it even more prone to people viewing the entire affair with rose colored glasses.  Nellisir is bravely taking on the role of informing the rest of the group that things are bad and unlikely to improve and therefore need to change.  I suspect that he'll suffer the fate of most bearers of ill tidings.

What Nellisir really needs is a sacrificial goat.  Kind of like my sister.  She's pragmatic like me but has more of a temper and a lower tolerance threshold.  Fortunately my family gets along well with each other most of the time.  But when they don't you can bet that my sister will be the one to (rightly) kick over the house of cards.  Then everybody gets irritated with her (I fake it a bit) but as the dust settles, I'll say, "She does have a bit of a point though..." and the conversation can begin in earnest.

Sister = Goat, Rel = Hero (a cowardly shell of a man but a Hero nonetheless )


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 22, 2005)

I think you did the right thing. I'm not going to repeat what others have already said, because they said it better than I could. I will say this. The one person it sounds like that will need you on Christmas is your Grandfather. Have him over for dinner, or go to his house, and spend time with him. Regardless of all the other things and people, he's going to need someone around. I remember my Grandfathers first Xmas without my Grandmother, he was grouchy and tired and complained, but in the end it was obvious that he needed us there.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Being right is hardly ever easy.



I think Dumbledore said something like that in the latest movie, didn't he?

Actually, Nellisir, you've given us just enough information to suggest that maybe you're right, but not nearly enough for anyone to actually confidently make that judgement, IMO.

Although I don't see what the point of big, extended family Christmases is.  We're having a nice quiet Christmas; just me, the wife and the kids.  No uncles, no aunts, no cousins, no grandparents...

And that's exactly what we want.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Dec 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> The one person it sounds like that will need you on Christmas is your Grandfather. Have him over for dinner, or go to his house, and spend time with him. Regardless of all the other things and people, he's going to need someone around. I remember my Grandfathers first Xmas without my Grandmother, he was grouchy and tired and complained, but in the end it was obvious that he needed us there.




I WHOLEHEARTEDLY agree with this.  There is never enough time to spend with your grandparents and, as you and they age, your parents.  I went to my parents' house this morning and cooked sausage/cheese balls with my Dad... went out to breakfast, watched Peoples' Court, etc.  Not my usual choice of activities, but sometimes you need to swallow it and take people on their own terms if you love them.

DM


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2005)

wolf70 said:
			
		

> sometimes you need to swallow it and take people on their own terms if you love them.




Quoted for truth!


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 22, 2005)

wolf70 said:
			
		

> sometimes you need to swallow it and take people on their own terms if you love them.



That's exactly what I told my wife when we first started dating!  Weird!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 22, 2005)

AegisKelt said:
			
		

> Actually its about the birth of Christ, but I'm not even going to go there...




Not for us it isn't. It's about Santa (for the kids) , Family (for the Adults) and about decorating the house/tree, having friends over, festive drinks/food, merriment etc.

Birth of Christ? Not on my watch



			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> Whatever Christmas is about, it certainly isn't about grinding your teeth and hoping nobody starts an argument or something. It doesn't sound like anyone was actually going to enjoy the get-together, so what would be the point?




There's some wisdom


----------



## Umbran (Dec 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> The point?  Tradition!  People hate change, even if what they're changing to is better than what they're changing from.  Nowhere is this more evident than Holiday Traditions.  I cite:  The Fruitcake.  How many families insist on making one of these horrid monstrosities that nobody wants to take a bite of (except perhaps as the result of a rousing Christmas Night game of Truth or Dare while drinking the rest of the rum) when there are plenty of tasty confections they could be making instead.




None.  Nobody makes fruitcake.  I'm fairly sure there is only one fruitcake in the entire world, and people just keep "regifting" it to each other...

It is my theory that the fruitcake is really a gelatinous lich.  Probably the undead master of Grooge and Scrinch...


----------



## buzzard (Dec 22, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> None.  Nobody makes fruitcake.  I'm fairly sure there is only one fruitcake in the entire world, and people just keep "regifting" it to each other...
> 
> It is my theory that the fruitcake is really a gelatinous lich.  Probably the undead master of Grooge and Scrinch...




I dunno, Diaglo claims to have eaten one of the things. Are liches edible?

buzzard


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 22, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> None.  Nobody makes fruitcake.  I'm fairly sure there is only one fruitcake in the entire world, and people just keep "regifting" it to each other...
> 
> It is my theory that the fruitcake is really a gelatinous lich.  Probably the undead master of Grooge and Scrinch...




Bleh! Fruitcake. :\


----------



## Lorgrom (Dec 22, 2005)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> Family - Scrooge + Grinch = me




No where in your situation do you even remotly act like the Scrooge (cheep bas%@rd who hates everyone and only cares about making money), or the Grinch (angry man who has been burned by eveyone he cared about).


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> None.  Nobody makes fruitcake.  I'm fairly sure there is only one fruitcake in the entire world, and people just keep "regifting" it to each other...
> 
> It is my theory that the fruitcake is really a gelatinous lich.  Probably the undead master of Grooge and Scrinch...




Sorry to break it to you but I have seen it with my very own eyes!  My grandfather used to make one every year with a little help from my father.  I never ate the nasty things (and as I recall nobody else ate much of it either) but at least my grandfather made up for it by also making some excellent fudge.  I think it was mostly an excuse for the two of them to stand around the kitchen drinking rum.

Now that my grandfather is gone, my dad and I dropped the pretense of the fruitcake and just stand around the kitchen drinking.  But we switched to top shelf gin.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 22, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> I dunno, Diaglo claims to have eaten one of the things. Are liches edible?




Depends upon your definition of "edible".  But you can generally ask the same question about fruitcake, so that's another way they're similar... 



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Sorry to break it to you but I have seen it with my very own eyes!  My grandfather used to make one every year with a little help from my father.




Dude, even the most weak of stage magicians can put a pan of goop into the oven, and take something else out an hour later.  I'm sure your granddad would was up to the task of fooling a coupld of rum-laced helpers 

If it wasn't just trickery, what you saw may have been the process by which the fruitcake lich (lichcake?), reforms a body after being slain.  Recall that so long as the lich's phylactery is intact, it'll keep coming back.


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Dude, even the most weak of stage magicians can put a pan of goop into the oven, and take something else out an hour later.  I'm sure your granddad would was up to the task of fooling a coupld of rum-laced helpers




It all makes perfect sense now.  So many childhood illusions...shattered...


----------



## Farganger (Dec 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I think you did the right thing. I'm not going to repeat what others have already said, because they said it better than I could. I will say this. The one person it sounds like that will need you on Christmas is your Grandfather. Have him over for dinner, or go to his house, and spend time with him. Regardless of all the other things and people, he's going to need someone around. I remember my Grandfathers first Xmas without my Grandmother, he was grouchy and tired and complained, but in the end it was obvious that he needed us there.




Same train of thought. 

From the facts as stated, I think you did the right thing, but I can't help feel sorry for your grandfather. I'm not sure what my grandfather would have thought/done if Christmas was canceled that first winter after his wife died. But, obviously, that's my family not yours . . .


----------



## Nellisir (Dec 22, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Whatever Christmas is about, it certainly isn't about grinding your teeth and hoping nobody starts an argument or something.  It doesn't sound like anyone was actually going to _enjoy_ the get-together, so what would be the point?
> 
> Maybe in a year, things will have changed, and you can reassess to see if a get-together is reasonable.




That's our exact logic.
Next year we'll probably go with my wife's family, so we could be in Maine (mom's house) or Texas(sister's current residence) or Thailand (brother's residence/the family home) or Vancouver (brother-in-law's family home) or somewhere else (if sister & brother-in-law move, which they are planning).  Or they could come here, esp. if we move to a bigger house.

I could really go for Thailand again, but not if we have a baby.

And the current plan is to have my grandfather & aunt over Friday for the night, then Xmas eve dinner at my mother's with my siblings & maybe a few family friends, & then my wife & mother & aunt go to church, and my mom & dad have dueling Xmas dinners.

You guys have helped.
Thanks.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Dec 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I think you did the right thing. I'm not going to repeat what others have already said, because they said it better than I could. I will say this. The one person it sounds like that will need you on Christmas is your Grandfather. Have him over for dinner, or go to his house, and spend time with him. Regardless of all the other things and people, he's going to need someone around. I remember my Grandfathers first Xmas without my Grandmother, he was grouchy and tired and complained, but in the end it was obvious that he needed us there.




Very true.  I agree completely.  Forget about the 'troublemakers' and focus on those who are really going to need some help through the holidays.  A co-worker of mine started her own family tradition - she, her husband and two kids check into a fancy hotel on Chritsmas Eve and open presents, swim and generally have a fantastic time (hotel staff around here are pretty bored at Christmas it seems - they had presents for the kids and champaign for the parents - no charge!).  They used to drive upwards of 10 hourse on Christmas Day visiting relatives (and came within an inch of divorce too).

I wish I could be with my own family this year but I am staying with my wife's,  Next year it'll be mine.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 22, 2005)

AegisKelt said:
			
		

> Actually its about the birth of Christ




Quoted for truthery.


----------



## KenM (Dec 23, 2005)

I'l glad someone else is not conforming to the masses, like sheep to celebrate xmas. I hate this hoilday. Always have, always will. I never do anything, no point.


----------



## Dagger75 (Dec 23, 2005)

This will be my first Christmas away from family.   My brother's family has inlaws coming down from out of state so he is doing stuff with them.  My mom came to Tampa last week an we went out to dinner and watched the Bucs lose.  She doesn't feel like doing anything big and I am inclined to agree.

 So going to start a new Christmas tradition, going to get Heiniken and watch movies all day.  That should be fun 

 But you are in the right.  Why put yourself through that misery.  Do some stuff with the people that will enjoy it and have fun.   Or maybe do things with your mom on Dec 24th and stuff with you dad on the 25th.  Next year switch the days.


----------



## Rel (Dec 23, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> I'l glad someone else is not conforming to the masses, like sheep to celebrate xmas. I hate this hoilday. Always have, always will. I never do anything, no point.




Pace yourself there, Captain Sunshine.  You gotta save some hate for New Years too. 

I think that to some degree, breaking existing holiday traditions is one of the milestones of adulthood.  It shows that you are establishing indenpendance from what the family has always done and making your own traditions that suit your lifestyle and accomodations you make for new people in your life.

I can recall getting a lot of flak from my mother's family for not showing up on Christmas Day or the day after when they all gathered at my Grandmother's house.  I just didn't have time after I got married what with celebrating with my mother, then going to my father's house and then to my in-laws all on Christmas Day.  So I started driving down to Grandma's house on Christmas Eve and visiting her when nobody else was around.  Those are some of my favorite memories of her since we got a chance to talk more and I helped her do a bunch of chores around the house to prepare for the next day.

Several years later we announced that my wife was pregnant.  I told my parents that year that there would be no more driving all over hell and gone on Christmas Day after the baby was born.  I wanted my daughter to get the chance to enjoy Christmas morning at home and then play with her toys all day, like we did when we were kids.  My folks weren't totally thrilled with this idea but they also realized that it's exactly what they did when I was born.


----------



## FickleGM (Dec 23, 2005)

First, I'm sorry to hear that Christmas is such an unpleasant experience, but it sounds as though you have made a tough decision.  I hope it all works out for you.  For the record, I am inclined to think that you did the right thing.



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> It all makes perfect sense now.  So many childhood illusions...shattered...




Second, am I the only person left in this world who actually likes fruitcake?  No, I'm not undead.  No, I don't have a teflon coated stomach.  No, I didn't have my tastebuds removed.  I actually like fruitcake (color me crazy).


----------



## buzzard (Dec 23, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> Second, am I the only person left in this world who actually likes fruitcake?  No, I'm not undead.  No, I don't have a teflon coated stomach.  No, I didn't have my tastebuds removed.  I actually like fruitcake (color me crazy).




Obviously we have evidence here of a Charm/Compulsion spell. Maybe the fruitcake lich is an enchanter. <which, given the fact that I for some reason sat through the Good Eats fruitcake episode last night, seems rather logical since I don't like fruitcake>

buzzard


----------



## Rel (Dec 23, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> Second, am I the only person left in this world who actually likes fruitcake?  No, I'm not undead.  No, I don't have a teflon coated stomach.  No, I didn't have my tastebuds removed.  I actually like fruitcake (color me crazy).




*sits back and waits for Umbran to come and fit this into his "Grand Theory of Fruitcake"*


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Dec 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Quoted for truthery.




I think I'm tired of this kind of post.  You know we can all still read the original post, right?

And its only true for about 1/5 the population of the world.  The rest of us like presents and family.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Dec 23, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> I'l glad someone else is not conforming to the masses, like sheep to celebrate xmas. I hate this hoilday. Always have, always will. I never do anything, no point.




Ah the 'comparision to sheep' analogy not see you for nigh on 3 hours!

heheheh 'Captain Sunshine' indeed...


----------



## Umbran (Dec 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Pace yourself there, Captain Sunshine.  You gotta save some hate for New Years too.




And Valentine's Day.  
And Groundhogs Day!  Don't forget Groundhog's Day!  Geeze, if there's a single holiday worthy of our dislike and derision, it's that worship of big dirt-digging rats...

There's something unpleasant to be seen in every holiday.  But if we don't learn to see beyond unplesant things, life becomes pretty darn dismal right quick.



> I think that to some degree, breaking existing holiday traditions is one of the milestones of adulthood.  It shows that you are establishing indenpendance from what the family has always done and making your own traditions that suit your lifestyle and accomodations you make for new people in your life.




Not just lifestyle and accomodations - downright differences in personality, too.  Part of that "the life unexamined is not worth living" thing.  How can you really be celebrating if you don't actively make it your own?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 23, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> I think I'm tired of this kind of post.



It took you this long?   I'm more tired of the posts where they change what the person said to something completely opposite (or insulting to the orriginal poster) then write "fixed it for you." But the "quoted for ____" are annoying too.


----------



## Nellisir (Dec 23, 2005)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> It took you this long?   I'm more tired of _fond of_ the posts where they change what the person said to something completely opposite (or insulting to the orriginal poster) then write "fixed it for you." But the "quoted for ____" are annoying _great_ too.




Fixed it and quoted for truth!!


Sorry.
Couldn't resist.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> *sits back and waits for Umbran to come and fit this into his "Grand Theory of Fruitcake"*



I ate a bunch of good fruitcakes around Christmas time in Argentina.  They call them pan dulces, and instead of being hard and bricklike, they are soft and fluffy.  Sorta like a woman's breast, but with bits of dried fruit sprinkled throughout.  Mmm..mmm.  Good stuff.

No, seriously, the pan ducle was good stuff.  I just can't resist making booby jokes.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 23, 2005)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> Fixed it and quoted for truth!!
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> Couldn't resist.



Quoted for truth.  Nothing to fix.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 23, 2005)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> Fixed it and quoted for truth!!
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> Couldn't resist.



I spare you my righteous wrath due to your holiday stress.... but next time... SANTARCHY!


----------



## spatha (Dec 23, 2005)

For me it is the inherent dishonesty in the holiday that gets me. I hate it when people lie and isn't that what all this Santa stuff is? A big lie?
Bah Humbug I say.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 23, 2005)

spatha said:
			
		

> For me it is the inherent dishonesty in the holiday that gets me. I hate it when people lie and isn't that what all this Santa stuff is? A big lie?
> Bah Humbug I say.




The ironic bit being the use of a quote from one fictional character to dismiss another 

A lie?  Nay, not a lie.  A fiction, perhaps.  But even more a metaphore and mythology wrapped together.

Put on a Santa suit, and enter a kindergarten class on the last school day before X-mas, and you'll see some of the most honest truth in the universe in the expressions of the kids.  Discard that at the peril of your own spirit, I say!


----------



## reveal (Dec 23, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> I'l glad someone else is not conforming to the masses, like sheep to celebrate xmas. I hate this hoilday. Always have, always will. I never do anything, no point.




Just because no one likes you doesn't mean you can't spread some Christmas cheer yourself!


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 23, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> A lie?  Nay, not a lie.  A fiction, perhaps.  But even more a metaphore and mythology wrapped together.



It seems to very much depend on the family. In some it is a lie. In others a story that the child chooses to believe and grows out of naturally. In still others, a story openly considered pretend.


----------



## Rel (Dec 23, 2005)

The fact that I don't like Madonna and think that she's an overhyped and over commercialized creator of crappy music does not make me cool.  It does not make me edgy.  It does not make me _avante garde_.  When I bring it up often, particularly around her birthday, it mostly just makes me look like sour and pathetic ass.


----------



## Dagger75 (Dec 23, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> I'l glad someone else is not conforming to the masses, like sheep to celebrate xmas. I hate this hoilday. Always have, always will. I never do anything, no point.




Aren't you always posting how it sucks to be alone?  Well maybe its because your the lone sheep way out in the middle of the pasture all alone.   Going with the flock doesn't me you are unthinking non person without your own interests or identity. And to be blunt the flock doesn't miss you or even notices you aren't there.  We have plenty of other sheep to party with.


 So have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 23, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> I think I'm tired of this kind of post.  You know we can all still read the original post, right?
> 
> And its only true for about 1/5 the population of the world.  The rest of us like presents and family.




[k'trava]Quoted for truthery[/k'trava]


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 23, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> I'l glad someone else is not conforming to the masses, like sheep to celebrate xmas. I hate this hoilday. Always have, always will. I never do anything, no point.




Still riding the "I'm a big rebel" wave that Asperger's has provided you with huh?

You are not a rebel. Enjoying the presence of people you love (and who love you) is not "conforming to the masses, like sheep"...

And don't go on about how you don't need a "special day" to do those things, you've gone on at length before about how you live your life.

Have fun in the basement staring at the walls Ken.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 23, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> And its only true for about 1/5 the population of the world.  The rest of us like presents and family.




I suspect there's a very large portion of the world population that views Christmas as nothing special, as they're not Christian and not suffiently exposed to western media to pick up the forms of Christian holidays second-hand (unlike, say, the Japanese).


----------



## francisca (Dec 23, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> I'l glad someone else is not conforming to the masses, like sheep to celebrate xmas. I hate this hoilday. Always have, always will. I never do anything, no point.



I think it's wonderful that we can all spend Christmas the way we see fit.

You wallow around in a pile of cheetoes and self-pity.

I enjoy the time with my family, especially the delight in my children's eyes when they see what Santa has left for them.

Somehow, I think we all get what we deserve.  

Though it sounds like Nellsir got coal in his stocking when he didn't need it.  Nellsir, I think you did the right thing, and hope you are able to salvage some Christmas cheer this season.

Merry Christmas to all, including you Ken.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 23, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Enjoying the presence of people you love (and who love you) is not "conforming to the masses, like sheep"...
> 
> And don't go on about how you don't need a "special day" to do those things, you've gone on at length before about how you live your life.




Quoted for to annoy Kahuna Burger.

Seriously, I'm not christian and I've celebrated this holiday all my life. I saw a statistic posted that says that 95% of the people in North America celebrate christmas. That's a larger segment of the population than the christians themselves, and you know why? Christmas is a cultural holiday. Regardless of your beliefs, this is a time to get together with the people you love and feel good about being alive. It's about making my kids happy with gifts and celebration. It's the one day of the year where every member of the family has the day off work and isn't too busy to hang out with you.

This year I'm spending christmas day with my in-laws, and then the day after christmas I'll be in my hometown seeing one of my closest friends who now lives about a thousand miles away. I love christmas and frankly I get a bit offended when people so easily dismiss it a pain in the butt, nothing to get excited about, stop celebrating it because you're all sheep. Don't want to celebrate the holiday? That's your issue, but me, I'll be loading up on prime rib, sipping wine, and laughing about what a crappy year this year has been. And after that I'm going to enjoy playing with my kids, whatever new toys I happen to score this year, and preparing for my road trip the next day.


----------



## Hijinks (Dec 23, 2005)

My situation is similar but yet .. different.

I grew up moving from country to country as my dad was in the CIA.  His relatives all grew up here in Iowa together, hanging out and doing stuff all year long together.

I moved here in 94, hoping to finally settle down, set in some roots, and spend time with my family and get to know them.

11 years later, I still only see them twice a year - Thanksgiving and Christmas.

We're all in the same town, or close.  They don't invite me to birthday parties, dinners, or any other get-togethers.  I know they have them because, when I do get invited to Thanksgiving, I hear about how FUN Soandso's party was a month ago, and how they HAVE to do it again soon, and so on.

Every year around Thanksgiving time, I start to get anxious because I know they will make me feel like crap just because they exclude me all the rest of the year.  And every year, I suck it up and go wherever I'm invited, because my grandmother would get really upset if I didn't.  They don't give a crap whether I go or not, but she does.

I have an uncle in the hospital this year, he's been recently diagnosed with cancer.  I'm sorry he's sick and I sent flowers, but I haven't visited because, frankly, he's a stranger to me.

  I've tried and tried to make myself available to hang out with them (I'm not about to show up on their doorstop pleading "Include me!", but I have sent emails and birthday cards and tried to call sometimes, the calls not being returned of course), and they still choose to not include me.

So I decided this year, screw em.  I have a wonderful bf who is all I need.  Unfortunately, I'm sure I will argue with my dad tomorrow about why I haven't been to visit my uncle.  Oh well.


----------



## jgbrowning (Dec 23, 2005)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> For god's sake, someone tell me we're right.




You're right.

joe b.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 23, 2005)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> It seems to very much depend on the family. In some it is a lie. In others a story that the child chooses to believe and grows out of naturally. In still others, a story openly considered pretend.




Who's to say it isn't true? Can you prove that Santa doesn't exist?


----------



## spatha (Dec 23, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Who's to say it isn't true? Can you prove that Santa doesn't exist?



Stop trying to perpetuate the lie.
It is wrong.
Didn't your parents ever teach you wright from wrong and not to  lie.

Man I wish people would start to be more truthfull to each other and their children.


----------



## francisca (Dec 23, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Regardless of your beliefs, this is a time to *eat too much then lay on the couch like a beached whale*. It's about *blaming your farts on the dog.* It's the one day of the year where every member of the family *is reminded why they don't talk to each other, except at Christmas*.



 

Fixed.


----------



## francisca (Dec 23, 2005)

spatha said:
			
		

> Man I wish people would start to be more truthfull to each other and their children.



Your X-Mas wish is granted!

I just told my kids that some people in the world are complete killjoys, and that Santa will keep coming to visit them as long as they are good children and beleive in him.


----------



## KenM (Dec 23, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Enjoying the presence of people you love (and who love you) ...




  Well in my case, I don't feel any love or bond to the people I sepnd xmas eve with. We have been doing it all my life. I have to buy xmas gifts for these people even though this is the only day of the year that I see them. So why do it if I'm not comfortable doing it and I feel nothing towards the people I'm with?  Last year I spent Xmas with a good friend and it was great. 
   Different strokes for different folks. I am going to spend xmas day alone most likely, and I'm going to like it, no stupid social obligations do deal with.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Dec 23, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> Well in my case, I don't feel any love or bond to the people I sepnd xmas eve with. We have been doing it all my life. I have to buy xmas gifts for these people even though this is the only day of the year that I see them. So why do it if I'm not comfortable doing it and I feel nothing towards the people I'm with?  Last year I spent Xmas with a good friend and it was great.
> Different strokes for different folks. I am going to spend xmas day alone most likely, and I'm going to like it, no stupid social obligations do deal with.




Ken, here's another way to look at this.

Right now you're still young, but one day you'll be an old man and have worked through whatever it is you're trying to work through.  It's a reality that by that time in your life many of your family(and if you've spent every Christmas of your life with them they're your family) will be gone.  There's a good chance you'll regret passing by these opportunities to spend time with them.

Why make those future Christmases even worse with added regrets?

Sam


----------



## KenM (Dec 23, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Ken, here's another way to look at this.
> 
> Right now you're still young, but one day you'll be an old man and have worked through whatever it is you're trying to work through.  It's a reality that by that time in your life many of your family(and if you've spent every Christmas of your life with them they're your family) will be gone.  There's a good chance you'll regret passing by these opportunities to spend time with them.
> 
> ...




  I am going up there xmas eve to spend time with them, but I know i'm going to hate it. Its xmas day that I am spending alone. I have spent every xmas eve with them since I can remember, IMO they have slighted me in the past and offered no apoligies, even thou they know I felt slighted. If you feel nothing whatsoever towards someone, why spend time with them?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 23, 2005)

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Ken, here's another way to look at this.
> 
> Right now you're still young, but one day you'll be an old man and have worked through whatever it is you're trying to work through.  It's a reality that by that time in your life many of your family(and if you've spent every Christmas of your life with them they're your family) will be gone.  There's a good chance you'll regret passing by these opportunities to spend time with them.
> 
> ...




Quoted for truth. And for what it's worth, I'd sacrifice my left leg to be able to go back in time to spend another christmas with my family the way it was when I was around 18 to 20.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 23, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Who's to say it isn't true? Can you prove that Santa doesn't exist?



Your two sentances are unrelated. The santa story isn't true. He didn't break into my house as a child and leave presents. He didn't break into your house. He didn't break into the house of anyone here and leave them presents. When parents buy presents and mark them "from santa" it is either a lie, a story or pretend. Fun little "prove my negitive, nah nah" games are simply irrelevant. The parents buying the presents say it isn't true when they pay their visa bill.   

Now, I think it can be a fun story, or a fun pretend. But anectdotal evidence seems to indicate that when it comes a time that your kid says "For real, is santa real or pretend" and you choose to take it to the level of a lie, that can be something your kid remembers.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 23, 2005)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> Your two sentances are unrelated. The santa story isn't true. He didn't break into my house as a child and leave presents. He didn't break into your house. He didn't break into the house of anyone here and leave them presents. When parents buy presents and mark them "from santa" it is either a lie, a story or pretend. Fun little "prove my negitive, nah nah" games are simply irrelevant. The parents buying the presents say it isn't true when they pay their visa bill.




See there's a problem with that statement. Maybe it was Santa that gives me gifts every year. I don't know. I didn't see some anonymous gift buyer in the store buying these very gifts for me. Maybe the reason you didn't get any gifts from Santa is because you were naughty. I mean, you're making such a large blanket statement here, but you have not a shred of proof. And that's where the whole thing falls down, because it is only possible to prove something exists, and it is impossible to prove the non-existence of something. So you go ahead and keep calling people liars, but until you provide some proof, I would argue that it is you, yes YOU, who are spreading horrible vicious lies.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 23, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> _blah, blah, word games, blah, blah, silliness, blah_



yeah, that was useful.... I know santa is a childrens topic, but I prefer to discuss it as an adult parenting choice.


----------



## AegisKelt (Dec 24, 2005)

<---- Secretly is Santa Claus but dont tell anyone or ill replace all the minis im bringing you all with copies of Highlander 2!


----------



## nerfherder (Dec 24, 2005)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> yeah, that was useful.... I know santa is a childrens topic, but I prefer to discuss it as an adult parenting choice.



When you two have stopped pulling each others pig-tails, do you want to get a room   

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 24, 2005)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> You make an excellent point, and since I'm unable to prove my point, I'm just going to be dismissive and insulting.




One cannot engage in meaningful discourse with someone who is unwilling to consider the points made, or even observe the rules of debate without offering up fallacies.


----------



## spatha (Dec 24, 2005)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> yeah, that was useful.... I know santa is a childrens topic, but I prefer to discuss it as an adult parenting choice.



Last I checked attacks were not allowed at En World. Concider this post reported.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 24, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> Second, am I the only person left in this world who actually likes fruitcake?  No, I'm not undead.  No, I don't have a teflon coated stomach.  No, I didn't have my tastebuds removed.  I actually like fruitcake (color me crazy).




You aren't the only one. I like fruitcake too. My aunt, until either last year or the year before, used to make a fruitcake every year. It was soft and yummy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 24, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> I think I'm tired of this kind of post.  You know we can all still read the original post, right?
> 
> And its only true for about 1/5 the population of the world.  The rest of us like presents and family.




If you don't like it, you don't have to read it.

That's just how I feel about the holiday, m'kay?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 24, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> [k'trava]Quoted for truthery[/k'trava]





*laffs*

 

That's funny, TB.


----------



## The Traveler (Dec 24, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> IMO they have slighted me in the past and offered no apoligies, even thou they know I felt slighted. If you feel nothing whatsoever towards someone, why spend time with them?



Your problem, as has been stated in many previous threads, is that your standards are unrealistic to the point that _everyone_ lets you down eventually, and you are unwilling to compromise said standards to the point that you achieve forgiveness.

Forgive me if this sounds rude, but I would say your prospects in social interaction will be rather bleak until you overcome your tragic case of rectal-cranial inversion.


----------



## evileeyore (Dec 24, 2005)

Ken, you are correct.  You shouldn't bother spending time with people you don't wish to.

I support your right to spend the holidays as you so choose.  I know I will.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 24, 2005)

As someone else posted, I am not a Christian, but at some point I always break and join in teh fun.

My father came by today to tell me that the package of presents I sent my niece made her day. Turns out the little girl (8) just HAD to have an early prezzie, and my sis gave her mine. I'd sent a porcupine puppet. Didn't think it was the greatest present, so I tossed some other things in the box. One of those was a $1 leather Cherokee mojo bag I picked up at a museum. Turns out it made her day. Sis says that my niece ran about all day with the puppet, but was rabidly smitten with the little $1 pouch, and the pouch was declared her "best present EVER!"

I am giddy with the cute imagery it conjures up.

So, in closing, I always strive to Grinchdom. And I always succeed, because if you remember, Grinch's heart always melts in the end.

hth


----------



## Rel (Dec 24, 2005)

spatha said:
			
		

> Stop trying to perpetuate the lie.
> It is wrong.
> Didn't your parents ever teach you wright from wrong and not to  lie.
> 
> Man I wish people would start to be more truthfull to each other and their children.




Spatha, I think you picked the wrong message board to contend that a _harmless game of pretend_ is in actuallity a _horrible, harmful lie_.

WE PLAY D&D!


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Dec 24, 2005)

To the OP:

I understand what you mean. 7/8ths of my family I can't stand, and would happily stab to death at least 2 people who show up regularly to sponge gifts off of my mother now that Our Father is dead.

Do what's right to keep the _spirit_ of Christmas alive for your family.

But honestly, Grandpa might need you now. Now is the time to open your heart, and out of all of those people you listed, besides your brother needing to be introduced to Mr. Blunt Object and Ms. Pointy Thing, you Grandpa is in the most need.




Having said that, I think it's time to address something...

*WARNING!
I POSTED THIS AFTER DRINKING RUM AND LOOKING AT AN OLD PHOTO ALBUM AND REMEMBERING WHAT I'VE GAINED AND LOST OVER THE YEARS
WARNING!*
Someone has to say this, and you know what, his aspreger's is not excuse. I'm a diagnosed mental screwball too, so too bad. Give me some slack, because it's time to give a gift...


			
				KenM said:
			
		

> I am going up there xmas eve to spend time with them, but I know i'm going to hate it. Its xmas day that I am spending alone. I have spent every xmas eve with them since I can remember, IMO they have slighted me in the past and offered no apoligies, even thou they know I felt slighted. If you feel nothing whatsoever towards someone, why spend time with them?



Ken.

You are the biggest damn whiner I've ever heard. Oh, they slighted you. Oh, they hurt your precious feelings. Oh wah, nobody does exactly what they want and the world isn't your perfect playground.

GROW THE HELL UP!

I've spent Christmases being SHOT AT. I've spent Christmases pulling people out of a burning car wreck. I've spent Christmas in the hospital.

You, sir, are a goddamn crybaby.

I'm sick of it, personally. All you do is snivel about how life isn't fair to you, how everyone wrongs you, but reading your posts, you come off as a spoiled brat who screams that everyone else is at fault because you pissed your pants.

Try having some damn compassion for your fellow man. Try forgiveness. Try acceptance.

Try having some of the spirit of this holiday.

(And you holier than thou wiccans, too, you jerks. I don't know whose worse, the whiners or those of you who threadcrap because you feel it's bashing your religion and are feeling repressed because they were out of Goddess Holly at Hot Topic. Get a damn life)

Try forgiving your parents and family for what went on before. Try starting fresh.

Quit snivelling and making it all about how your life is so damn hard.

I just spent 4 hours at a homeless shelter ladled soup. Earlier today I gave a guy walking down the road a ride, 20 miles out of my way. I picked him up in front of my house, and gave him a ride home because his car was broken down.

You have internet access, food, and parents who put up with your selfish, whiney, holier than thou ass.

You're goddamn lucky.

On Christmas Day, dozens of children will lose one or more parent.

Come cry to me when your life takes a real bad turn that you don't do yourself.

You refuse to follow advice. You refuse professional advice. You refuse to try to accept responsibility for your own actions and faults.

Come back when you're older than 5, ya damn sniveller.

To the rest of the posters:

Merry Christmas, God Bless you, may the Saints smile on you, and may the Old Gods look favorably on your threads of fate.

I'm going to drink more rum.

Peace;

Tim


----------



## Santa (Dec 24, 2005)

And some people wonder why I never want to pay them a visit....


----------



## KenM (Dec 24, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> To the OP:
> 
> I understand what you mean. 7/8ths of my family I can't stand, and would happily stab to death at least 2 people who show up regularly to sponge gifts off of my mother now that Our Father is dead.
> 
> ...




  All I am saying is people should not have to do something they hate on Xmas. When in this thread have I brought up my "condition" or how life is not fair to me?  Before I drive to my grandmas, I am going to see some people I care about. I do feel good buying gifts for them, I was happy to do it. I don't feel right buying gifts for people that I only see or talk to one night out of the year.  I know I'm lucky for what I have, but if you feel very uncomfortable doing something, why do it?


----------



## Santa (Dec 24, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> To the OP:
> 
> I understand what you mean. 7/8ths of my family I can't stand, and would happily stab to death at least 2 people who show up regularly to sponge gifts off of my mother now that Our Father is dead.
> 
> ...



quoted for truth


----------



## The Traveler (Dec 24, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> if you feel very uncomfortable doing something, why do it?



Because even though you only see them once a year, they won't always be available for even that.

There are more important things than your personal comfort.


----------



## Santa (Dec 24, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> All I am saying is people should not have to do something they hate on Xmas. When in this thread have I brought up my "condition" or how life is not fair to me?  Before I drive to my grandmas, I am going to see some people I care about. I do feel good buying gifts for them, I was happy to do it. I don't feel right buying gifts for people that I only see or talk to one night out of the year.  I know I'm lucky for what I have, but if you feel very uncomfortable doing something, why do it?




No, that isn't what you were saying.  what you said was this:



			
				KenM said:
			
		

> I'l glad someone else is not conforming to the masses, like sheep to celebrate xmas. I hate this hoilday. Always have, always will. I never do anything, no point.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Dec 24, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> All I am saying is people should not have to do something they hate on Xmas. When in this thread have I brought up my "condition" or how life is not fair to me?  Before I drive to my grandmas, I am going to see some people I care about. I do feel good buying gifts for them, I was happy to do it. I don't feel right buying gifts for people that I only see or talk to one night out of the year.  I know I'm lucky for what I have, but if you feel very uncomfortable doing something, why do it?



Actually, your post had nothing to do with any of the above except for "Why should I bother..."

There you go again, trying to wash it clean by claiming that it's not your fault, that it wasn't what you were trying to say.

You sare saying: "Why should I do something I don't want to."

I'm saying: "Stop snivelling."

Does it HURT you? Physically HURT you to be kind to parents and relatives?

Yeah, you only see some of them 1 time a year, but whose fault is that? All theirs? No.

Hey, guess what buddy, you get out of life what you put into it.

Here's your Christmas for gift. I didn't have to do it, and it'll only dig my grave further, but here it is.

"The majority of your misery is right there, inside of yourself. Until you learn to accept the world and learn to live in it, you will be miserable, and thus, will not truly live."

That means...

Get down off the cross and live.

Someone else needs the wood to stay warm.


----Edit----

You know what? It makes you so unhappy? Don't do it. Be your own special little drummer and march off somewhere else and let the rest of us enjoy Christmas.

I'm going to be a sheep. I'm going to watch Christmas carols with my kids, I'm going to take them caroling. I'm going to put out cookies. I'll take my kids to donate jackets at the local children's shelter. I'll tuck them in, read to them, and wait for Santa.

I'll be a sheep.

You be a special miserable goat.

Merry Christmas. I hope you get everything you deserve.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Dec 24, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> [k'trava]Quoted for truthery[/k'trava]




Don't _make_ me stab you in the eye.  I have my stabbing knife here....somewhere?  What the...fruitcake!??!?!!


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Dec 24, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If you don't like it, you don't have to read it.
> 
> That's just how I feel about the holiday, m'kay?




Actually it is the inanity of the 'quoted for truth' part.  I couldn't care less how you feel about the holiday.


----------



## evileeyore (Dec 24, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> I've spent Christmases being SHOT AT. I've spent Christmases pulling people out of a burning car wreck. I've spent Christmas in the hospital.




On most days I like your moxie, but I gotta say this "I've been there and gotten the scars"  is getting old.  Most of us have suffered.  Many of of us have scars.

Some carry their scars like a badge of honor, a symbol of greatness, when in fact they are just scars.

True honor and greatness comes from treeating others with the respect and kindness you think you deserve, not stalking them from thread to thread with an Armalite AR-10 carbine gas-powered semi-automatic weapon, pumping round after round of vitriol and bile into them.

You went to war, had some good times and bad.  Thats cool, but it don't make you better than anyone else.  Not even KenM.



			
				Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Actually, your post had nothing to do with any of the above except for "Why should I bother..."
> 
> There you go again, trying to wash it clean by claiming that it's not your fault, that it wasn't what you were trying to say.
> 
> ...




Now that is poetry.  I can groove to that beat.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 24, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> All I am saying is people should not have to do something they hate on Xmas. When in this thread have I brought up my "condition" or how life is not fair to me?  Before I drive to my grandmas, I am going to see some people I care about. I do feel good buying gifts for them, I was happy to do it. I don't feel right buying gifts for people that I only see or talk to one night out of the year.  I know I'm lucky for what I have, but if you feel very uncomfortable doing something, why do it?




Ken, I have a suggestion.

Don't buy gifts for people you don't care about.

You can even tell them in advance, "I'm not buying presents for most people this year, so please don't buy me anything," if you're worried they'll be angry for buying you a gift.  Or just politely refuse their gifts, since you didn't buy them one.

Just buy gifts for the people you care about.

Who knows, the people you don't care about may be just as sick at the thought of buying you a present (since they only see you once a year) as you are.  This might just by the best Christmas present ever--no more gifts (saving time, saving money, and reducing stress) for the "once a year" relatives.

You don't want to be a sheep?  Then don't.  You'll be happier and, if they're not agreeable to your new stand, well, you only see them once a year.  So who cares what they think?  


Option #2
It sounds like there is a large gathering at Grandmas and everyone gets a gift for eveyone else.  Why not try a gift exchange, where everyone draws a name and then you only have to buy one present, not several.  Just a suggestion.


Option #3
Just buy everyone socks.  You can get a 10 pack really cheap at Target.  Heck, you can even open it and have 10 presents for under $10.  Woo-hoo!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 24, 2005)

Warlord Ralts: Wowza! I see someone peed in your corn flakes this morning....    

That was one heck of a post, man! I'd hate to be in the target [of that post's] shoes....   

Didn't you say you were in the military? I have a friend who told me he spent his bday (in January) in the middle of the desert trying to sleep in a bomb crater. He realized it was his birthday, said "happy birthday to me. **** you Saddam!!" and fell asleep.   (yup, he was in Desert Storm)


----------



## Nellisir (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey, I think this is the most successful thread I've ever started!    

It's also degenerated quicker than any other thread... :\ 

I'm good now.  I had a few bad days, and they're over.  My grandpa & aunt spent the night last night; my wife made what she -was- going to make for Christmas dinner, but in a much smaller portion (4 people vs 12), and it was GOOD.  REALLY good.  We're all going over to my mom's for Christmas Eve dinner, then some of them are going to church & my siblings will probably come here to hang out in the meantime -- we'll play a boardgame or something.

My wife goes to church.  She's Christian.  I'm not, and I think it'd be wrong to pretend I am, so I don't usually go to church.  That said, I believe in Christmas.

Whatever your personal feelings or religious about the holiday, there's something to be admired and celebrated in the ideals it embodies - love, peace, fellowship, harmony, generosity, kindness, gentleness, life.

So, my Christmas wish is, no matter who you are, may you find and remember those in your Christmas Day.


----------



## KenM (Dec 24, 2005)

So if i'm reading these posts right, its ok for the orginal poster not to "do" xmas becasue he has issues with members of his family, but when I post and say I have isues with members of my family that I only see once a year on xmas, i'm wrong and I should go into it with a better attitiude? Nice double standard. 
Its not just buying the gifts for me, I have issues with these people. I have tryed to be in more contact with soem of them over the years, I email them and phone them, they don't get back to me. So when i make an effort and they don't get back to me, it shows how they feel. I have other issus that I won't get into, but I i'd try and do stuff with them other times during the year, they don't want to. I enjoy spending xmas with people that I care about, and I'm seeing those people before I go up. I don't enjoy spending xmas with people that I don't feel anything towards and I know they don't feeel anything towards me.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> So if i'm reading these posts right, its ok for the orginal poster not to "do" xmas becasue he has issues with members of his family, but when I post and say I have isues with members of my family that I only see once a year on xmas, i'm wrong and I should go into it with a better attitiude? Nice double standard.
> Its not just buying the gifts for me, I have issues with these people.




Not really a double standard, the situations are differnet.  But I think it has more to do with the tones of the posts.  Yours seemed a lot more rude and adveserial then the orginal one.  He was actually torn and troubled by his situation you just seem to be mad and angry.

If you don't like that you only see these people once a year then I suggest seeeing then more this coming year.  It doesn't have to be traveling to see them if they are some distance away.  You can call them on the phone, write letters, there are many forms of communication in this day and age.


----------



## KenM (Dec 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> If you don't like that you only see these people once a year then I suggest seeeing then more this coming year.  It doesn't have to be traveling to see them if they are some distance away.  You can call them on the phone, write letters, there are many forms of communication in this day and age.




 I have tryed to do that, they don't get back to me. So that tells me they don't want anything to do with me.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> I have tryed to do that, they don't get back to me. So that tells me they don't want anything to do with me.




Then don't visit them


----------



## francisca (Dec 24, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> So if i'm reading these posts right, its ok for the orginal poster not to "do" xmas becasue he has issues with members of his family, but when I post and say I have isues with members of my family that I only see once a year on xmas, i'm wrong and I should go into it with a better attitiude? Nice double standard.



Gee, I dunno.  Maybe being told I'm part of a flock of sheep becuase I enjoy spending time with my family is what put me and others off.

Keep shucking the blame off to others, it will get you far in life.


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Dec 24, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> I have tryed to do that, they don't get back to me. So that tells me they don't want anything to do with me.




Might it have anything to do with your behavior, as outlined in the many, many threads that end up revolving around your inability to relate to other humans?


----------



## ssampier (Dec 24, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> So, in closing, I always strive to Grinchdom. And I always succeed, because if you remember, Grinch's heart always melts in the end.
> 
> hth




I feel the same way. I'm usually in the Christmas spirit and excited until about December 20th (sorta of a reverse Grinch).


----------

